# Gentoo TFTP problem

## oebele

I am having the problem that when i want to connect to my

TFTP server "telnet localhost 69" it say's connection refused.

I'am sure that in.tftpd is running, hosts.allow is wide open.

I'am getting really desperate, i hope you can give me some tips!

Thanx in advance!

----------

## mglauche

IIRC TFTP uses UDP, not TCP, so the tftpd daemon listens on port 69 UDP, you can't reach it with telnet.

try netstat to see if its listening  :Smile: 

----------

## weltraumfahrer

Is the inetd (xinetd) up and running?

If you are using xinetd, is the service in /etc/xinetd.d/tftp enabled?

----------

## oebele

OUTPUT OF NETSTAT:

----------

## weltraumfahrer

How do you start the tftpd? It looks like you start it manualy (Jan 13 17:33:43 localhost xinetd[11806]: bind failed (Address already in use...) befor you start the xinetd. You don't have to start the tftpd manualy, it would be started by the xinetd.

----------

## oebele

I' am 100% sure that tftp is not already running as a daemon

----------

## oebele

After several headaches, i've solved the problem.

As alway's the solution was very very simple!

Just STOP portsentry!

Anyway thanx for reading..

----------

